# Hi! Per from Kilohearts here.



## kilohearts_per (May 12, 2017)

Hey

My name is Per and I am the UI designer at Kilohearts.
We make VST/AU/AAX plugins and we also port most of them to Reason Rack Extensions.

Third party plugins are a tricky business with a plethora of problems to take into consideration, like: usability, platform compatibility, performance, innovation, marketing, piracy, and a million other things.

I am here to try and keep an ear to the ground as to what some seasoned pro's are looking for when using third party software.

I am always looking for inspiration and any kind of productive discussion. So please, let me know what you think about our plugins, and in sound design in general.

Thanks!


----------



## James Marshall (May 12, 2017)

Hi Per,

Welcome, I'm relatively new here too but thought I'd mention I use the Reverser plugin quite a lot 

I like the UI of the your plugins. Very understated, readable, and modern.


----------



## kilohearts_per (May 12, 2017)

James Marshall said:


> ...I use the Reverser plugin quite a lot



Glad to hear it. Thanks!


----------

